# Waxing the yarn



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Can one use a white candle from which you pull the wick to wax yarn, or should one buy the wax being sold for waxing yarn?
What is the advantage of using the later over the previous ? 
Just curious.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to know too. :?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I use candle wax. I bought the wax at Michaels in a large lump, and wax the yarn when I wind it into a cake. Just hold a piece against the yarn as I wind. 

For coned yarn I use the wax pieces that fit on the mast.

p.s. works fine for hand knitting, too. Yarn doesn't dry my hands.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

What is yarn waxing?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> What is yarn waxing?


When knitting yarn on a knitting machine you can place a wax cube so the yarn runs by it and keep static from building up.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

GrammaAnn said:


> When knitting yarn on a knitting machine you can place a wax cube so the yarn runs by it and keep static from building up.


Thank you. I don't know anything about machine knitting. I should really read up on it. You all do such amazing things on yours!!! Thanks again...


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> What is yarn waxing?


my question is Why are you "waxing" the yarn? is this on all yarns? and what about that wax used for canning will that work also.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

I use the paraffin wax also used for canning - I just chop it off to a little square and drill a hole in the middle, put it on the mast. Works for me!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I was told by a friend in the textile industry to use knitting wax or paraffin for waxing yarn. 
Candle wax has additives to make it burn with less smoke and additives to stop sputtering and to burn longer. The additives are not good for yarn and if you don't get it all washed out, possibly could damage textiles


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll use paraffin from now on. Thanks for the info.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

AAKnits said:


> Can one use a white candle from which you pull the wick to wax yarn, or should one buy the wax being sold for waxing yarn?
> What is the advantage of using the later over the previous ?
> Just curious.


Any old candle, used coloured if you wish, it usually steams out with blocking.
Mind you, not on white or pale pastels,

I ALWAYS use candles, just chop off an inch or so, dont even bother about the wick, pinch the yarn between the wax and your thumb and wind into a cake!

As far as I can gather the wax in both products is the same, just amarketed differently and a darned sight more expensive.

Madkiwi


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

madkiwi said:


> Any old candle, used coloured if you wish, it usually steams out with blocking.
> Mind you, not on white or pale pastels,
> 
> I ALWAYS use candles, just chop off an inch or so, dont even bother about the wick, pinch the yarn between the wax and your thumb and wind into a cake!
> ...


No the wax used for canning is pure wax because it comes in contact with food produts. I was thinking what about Bees Wax.. ?


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Look for candles made from 100% paraffin. They are less expensive and work great. I prefer the colorless variety just to make sure. 
Bees wax is way to expensive to use for just waxing the yarn.


----------



## yorkshirecelt (Jun 19, 2011)

I just get big bag of tea lights and push out the wick then thread the yarn through. It just sits near the top of the cone. Not had any problems doing this


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

T-lights are inexpensive,just wash finished article so no residue is left- bees wax is hard and expensive.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I just did this yesterday. Candle from $ store, cut off about three-quarters of an inch, removed the wick, made the hole bigger with a steel knitting needle heated, and it sits on the post on the tension mast. It sits on top of the yarn as it is feeding through.


----------



## moragw (Apr 8, 2011)

If you wax your yarn before using on the machine it makes it goes through the machine better. Any candles will do but you must have a wool winder first so that the yarn looks like a cone before knitting. You might get one online for next to nothing. Let us know how you get on Morag


----------



## moragw (Apr 8, 2011)

That's great. Morag


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you use soy wax? I have a lot left from making candles.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

My son has bees so for me I could get bee wax easily my question is I read that some say that it is too expensive and is hard to use but since I have some would it be better then candle wax?

And to you wax every project that is machine knitted or just some yarns.
Lise


----------



## Linda S (Sep 28, 2011)

I only wax yarn that is pretty "hairy" - it helps keep stitches from hanging up on the gatepegs. Wax is a petroleum product, and not something I really want next to my skin. Most yarns are already waxed during the spinning and winding process at the factories, so for the most part, waxing is not necessary, unless it has long fibers that cause problems while knitting.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I use apiece of dryer sheet to pull my yarn through when I am winding it with a yarn winder.

I works great for stopping the static.


----------



## granny45 (Sep 29, 2012)

I use the candle for thread, when I am hand sewing something, it makes it slide a lot easier and the thread does not ball up.
I got that information from hand quilters, there is a special wax out there that you can but for that, but the candle is alot cheaper.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> I just did this yesterday. Candle from $ store, cut off about three-quarters of an inch, removed the wick, made the hole bigger with a steel knitting needle heated, and it sits on the post on the tension mast. It sits on top of the yarn as it is feeding through.


Doing it this way saves having to bother when winding yarn into balls. My candle wax just sits there permanently and everything is lightly waxed and I don't even need to remember to do it!!! Which must be a good thing.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry that was a double post, I hit the button twice!


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I have understood for years that "machine knitting yarn wound on a cone" is already waxed. If I am using hand knitting yarn, I rewind it and wax it as I go. As I already have T-lights I take out the wick and thread the yarn through the hole, so it waxes as I rewind.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I was told that the waxing is for lubricating the yarn to work in machine knitting and make it feed more smoothly. Cone yarn ready for machine knitting is already waxed by the factory. Hand knitting yarn is not waxed, so needs to be. I would think that bees wax would work as long as it washes out when washing your project. The wax doesn't have to be a heavy coating, either. Just letting the yarn pass over/under the wax is plenty.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

When I recently bought a second hand knitting machine from a very experienced lady she told me to break a bit of candle , take the wick out and just run the wool over it as you knit. But I have yet to try it myself


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Lise Paauw said:


> My son has bees so for me I could get bee wax easily my question is I read that some say that it is too expensive and is hard to use but since I have some would it be better then candle wax?
> 
> And to you wax every project that is machine knitted or just some yarns.
> Lise


me I wax everything, no surprises then when knitting on the km. Or by hand if it comes to to that. Never used anything else but kitchen candles, mainly because I had them on hand,

Madkiwi


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

How about Kosher candles? Are they pure paraffin?


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

What a good idea placing a wax candle just above the cone. Years ago when I was using a Brother Knitting Machine, I had the wax supplied,( on the holder on top of the mast ), and unknown to me, it was wearing through and fell onto the knitting bed and caught under the carriage it broke some of the needles. I never used the wax again. Coned yarn in the U.K. has been waxed before we buy it, but balled yarn is not because there is no need to if you hand knit. A few years ago I bought a can of spray for my coned yarn, but when I looked at the instructions it was worrying, as you were told to spray the cone outdoors. I donated it to my Knitting Club Raffle, as some members already use it. I will try this tip as I do have some yarn that would benefit from waxing, I suppose old stock will dry out after long storage, as like most M.K`s I do have a lot.
From Susan in the U.K.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

I prefer to use paraffin


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I use the diy waxer for knitting machines as described by the answer lady on you tube:




If the link fails, you can google it by typing 
diy waxer for knitting machines


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

If you click on "SEARCH" at the top of the page, type "wax on machine knitting" there is information there, as this subject is often discussed.


----------

